
Washington state lost ‘hundreds of millions of dollars’ to unemployment fraud - samspenc
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/economy/washington-adds-more-than-145000-weekly-jobless-claims-as-coronavirus-crisis-lingers/
======
zw123456
OMG, Washington State, I live near Seattle, Inslee is a complete idiot. I have
gotten several letters telling me my unemployment is on its way, I keep going
online to the web site and telling them no, I have not filed a complaint. Then
say we have frozen your ability to file a complaint. Total incompetence. Also
they set up a tattle tail web site to report violators of the covid stay at
home order. Then the identities of all of the people who made reports got
stolen and promptly everyone on the list got unemployment claims made.
Unbelievable.

~~~
downerending
_Please stay firmly tucked away while the scammers raid $100 for every man,
woman, and child in our state._ :-P

------
downerending
This is epic, even by the advanced standards of bureaucratic stupidity. Hats
off to the Nigerian scammers, now that we no longer have a fourth estate to
alert us to such ineptitude.

